# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  ظ…ط·ظ„ظˆط¨ ظƒظˆط±ط³ظٹظ‡ ط­ظ„ظٹظ…ط© ( ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ظٹ ) ظ…ط´ ط§ظ„طµظٹظ†ظٹ

## عسليه

ظ…ط·ظ„ظˆط¨ ظƒظˆط±ط³ظٹظ‡ ط­ظ„ظٹظ…ط© ( ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ظٹ ) ظ…ط´ ط§ظ„طµظٹظ†ظٹ 

ظ„ط§ظ† ط§ظ„طµظٹظ†ظٹ ط§ط­ط¬ط§ظ…ظ‡ طµط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ 


ط§ط±ط¬ظˆط§ ظ…ط±ط§ط³ظ„طھظٹ ط¶ط±ظˆط±ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظˆ طھط¹ط±ظپ ط§ط­ط¯ ظٹط¨ظٹط¹ظ‡

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## عسليه

ط¸â€¦ط·آ·ط¸â€‍ط¸ث†ط·آ¨ ط¸ئ’ط¸ث†ط·آ±ط·آ³ط¸ظ¹ط¸â€، ط·آ­ط¸â€‍ط¸ظ¹ط¸â€¦ط·آ© ( ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط·آ£ط·آµط¸â€‍ط¸ظ¹ ) ط¸â€¦ط·آ´ ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط·آµط¸ظ¹ط¸â€ ط¸ظ¹

----------


## راحت أيامك

مب ظاهر شئ ،،،،، كله طلاسم

----------


## *الذوق*

> ظ…ط·ظ„ظˆط¨ ظƒظˆط±ط³ظٹظ‡ ط­ظ„ظٹظ…ط© ( ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ظٹ ) ظ…ط´ ط§ظ„طµظٹظ†ظٹ 
> 
> ظ„ط§ظ† ط§ظ„طµظٹظ†ظٹ ط§ط­ط¬ط§ظ…ظ‡ طµط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ 
> 
> 
> ط§ط±ط¬ظˆط§ ظ…ط±ط§ط³ظ„طھظٹ ط¶ط±ظˆط±ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظˆ طھط¹ط±ظپ ط§ط­ط¯ ظٹط¨ظٹط¹ظ‡


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

